
The Chaos Collective: Wrap up the Web in Bundles - akumpf
http://blog.chaoscollective.org/post/24939674470/wrap-up-the-web-in-bundles
======
akumpf
Quite a simple experiment to see what's limiting the web.

IFrames are a double-edged sword, but there definitely seems to be some
potential in how we can leverage them to bring the web closer together :)

